# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  مصر: قانون رقم 3 لسنة 1998

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 3 لسنة 1998 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 
قانون رقم 3 لسنة 1998
بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون شركات المساهمة
وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة
الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981
باسم الشعب 
رئيس الجمهورية 
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه، وقد أصدرناه: 

(المادة الأولى)
يستبدل بنصوص المواد (17، 18، 19) والفقرة الأولى من المادة (21) والمواد (22، 33، 37، 39، 48، 64) من قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 النصوص الآتية: 
مادة 17: على المؤسسين أو من ينوب عنهم إخطار الجهة الإدارية المختصة بإنشاء الشركة ويجب أن يرفق بالإخطار المحررات الآتية: 
(أ) العقد الابتدائي ونظام الشركة بالنسبة إلى شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم، أو عقد التأسيس بالنسبة إلى الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة. 
(ب) موافقة مجلس الوزراء على تأسيس الشركة إذا كان غرضها أو من بين أغراضها العمل في مجال نشاط الأقمار الصناعية أو إصدار الصحف أو أنظمة الاستشعار عن بعد أو أي نشاط يتناول غرضاً أو عملاً من الأغراض أو الأعمال المنصوص عليها في قانون الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة. 
(ج) شهادة من أحد البنوك المرخص لها بذلك تفيد تمام الاكتتاب في جميع أسهم الشركة أو حصصها وأن القيمة الواجب سدادها على الأقل من الأسهم أو الحصص النقدية قد تم أداؤها ووضعت تحت تصرف الشركة إلى أن يتم اكتساب شخصيتها الاعتبارية. 
(د) إيصال سداد رسم بواقع واحد في الألف من رأس مال الشركة المصدر بالنسبة إلى شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم ومن رأس المال المدفوع بالنسبة إلى الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة، وذلك بحد أدنى مقداره مائة جنيه وحد أقصى مقداره ألف جنيه. 
وعلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة إعطاء مقدم الإخطار شهادة بذلك متى كان مرفقاً به جميع المحررات المنصوص عليها في البنود السابقة مستوفاة، ويتم قيد الشركة في السجل التجاري بموجب تلك الشهادة دون حاجة لشرط أو لإجراء آخر، وأياً كانت نسبة مشاركة غير المصريين فيها. 
وتشهر الشركة وتكتسب الشخصية الاعتبارية بعد مضي خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ قيدها في السجل التجاري. 
مادة 18: للجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إخطارها بإنشاء الشركة أن تعترض على قيامها، وذلك بموجب كتاب بالبريد المسجل على عنوان الشركة المبين بالأوراق المرفقة بالإخطار، مع إرسال صورة من الكتاب إلى السجل التجاري للتأشير به على بيانات قيد الشركة ويجب أن يكون الاعتراض مسبباً وأن يتضمن ما يلزم اتخاذه من إجراءات لإزالة أسباب الاعتراض. 
ولا يجوز للجهة الإدارية الاعتراض على قيام الشركة إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية: 
(أ) مخالفة العقد الابتدائي أو عقد التأسيس أو نظام الشركة للبيانات الإلزامية الواردة بالنموذج أو تضمنه أموراً مخالفة للقانون. 
(ب) إذا كان غرض الشركة مخالفاً للقانون أو للنظام العام. 
(ج) إذا كان أحد المؤسسين لا تتوافر فيه الأهلية اللازمة لتأسيس الشركة. 
مادة 19: على الشركة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغها بالاعتراض أن تزيل أسبابه أو أن تتظلم منه إلى وزير الاقتصاد، وإلا وجب على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إصدار قرار بشطب قيد الشركة من السجل التجاري. 
ويعتبر فوات خمسة عشر يوماً على تقديم التظلم دون البت فيه بمثابة قبول له تزول معه آثار الاعتراض. 
وفي حالة رفض تظلم الشركة تخطر بذلك بالبريد المسجل لإزالة أسباب الاعتراض، فإذا لم تزلها خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إخطارها برفض التظلم أصدرت الجهة الإدارية المختصة قراراً بشطب قيد الشركة من السجل التجاري. 
وفي جميع الأحوال تزول الشخصية الاعتبارية للشركة من تاريخ صدور قرار الشطب، ولأصحاب الشأن الطعن على هذا القرار أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ إعلانهم أو علمهم به، وعلى المحكمة أن تقضي في الطعن على وجه الاستعجال. 
ويكون المؤسسون مسئولين بالتضامن في أموالهم الخاصة عن الآثار أو الأضرار التي تترتب أو تلحق بالغير نتيجة لشطب قيد الشركة من السجل التجاري، وذلك دون الإخلال بالعقوبات الجنائية المقررة. 
مادة 21 (فقرة أولى): تنظم اللائحة التنفيذية إجراءات نشر عقد الشركة ونظامها بالوقائع المصرية، أو بالنشرة الخاصة التي تصدر لهذا الغرض، أو بغير ذلك من الطرق. 
مادة 32: يكون للشركة رأس مال مصدر، ويجوز أن يحدد النظام رأس المال مرخصاً به يجاوز رأس المال المصدر بما لا يزيد على عشرة أمثاله، كما يجوز أن تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية حداً أدنى لرأس المال المصدر بالنسبة إلى الشركات التي تمارس أنواعاً معينة من النشاط، وكذلك لما يكون مدفوعاً منه عند التأسيس. 
ويشترط أن يكون رأس المال المصدر مكتئباً فيه بالكامل وأن يقوم كل مكتتب بأداء (10%) على الأقل من القيمة الاسمية للأسهم النقدية تزاد إلى (25%) خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة، على أن يسدد باقي هذه القيمة خلال مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة. 
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية إجراءات تداول الأسهم قبل أداء قيمتها بالكامل. 
مادة 33: يجوز بقرار من الجمعية العامة غير العادية زيادة رأس المال المصدر أو المرخص به، كما يجوز بقرار من مجلس الإدارة زيادة رأس المال المصدر في حدود رأس المال المرخص به في حالة وجوده. 
وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز زيادة رأس المال المصدر قبل سداده بالكامل إلا بقرار من الجمعية العامة غير العادية، وبشرط أن يؤدي المكتتبون في الزيادة ما لا يقل عن النسبة التي تقرر أداؤها من رأس المال المصدر قبل زيادته، وأن يؤدوا باقي القيمة في ذات المواعيد التي تتقرر للوفاء بباقي قيمة رأس المال المصدر. 
ويجب أن تتم زيادة رأس المال المصدر فعلاً خلال السنوات الثلاث التالية لصدور القرار المرخص بالزيادة أو خلال مدة سداد رأس المال المصدر قبل زيادته، أيهما أطول وإلا صادر القرار المرخص بالزيادة لاغياً. 
مادة 37: إذا طرحت أسهم الشركة للاكتتاب العام، فيجب أن يتم ذلك عن طريق أحد البنوك المرخص لها بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد بتلقى الاكتتاب أو عن طريق الشركات التي تنشأ لهذا الغرض، أو الشركات التي يرخص لها بالتعامل في الأوراق المالية وبعد موافقة الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. 
وفي حالة عدم تغطية الاكتتاب في المدة المحددة له يجوز للبنوك أو الشركات التي تلقت الاكتتاب تغطية كل أو بعض ما لم يتم تغطيته من الأسهم المطروحة للاكتتاب إذا كان مرخصاً لها بذلك، ولها أن تعيد طرح ما اكتتبت فيه للجمهور دون التقيد بإجراءات وقيود تداول الأسهم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية إجراءات وشروط تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة. 
مادة 39: يكون للشركة سنة مالية يعينها النظام وتعد عنها قوائم مالية طبقاً لمعايير المحاسبة التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الاقتصاد، ويجوز أن ينص نظام الشركة على إعداد قوائم مالية دورية لها لا تقل مدتها عن ثلاثة أشهر، على أنه يجب على الشركة التي يكون غرضها الاشتراك في تأسيس شركات أخرى أو الاشتراك فيها على أي وجه أن تعد قوائم مالية مجمعة عن تلك الشركات. 
مادة 48: إذا حصلت الشركة بأية طريقة على جانب من أسهمها تعين عليها أن تتصرف في هذه الأسهم للغير في مدة أقصاها سنة من تاريخ حصولها عليها، وإلا التزمت بإنقاص رأس مالها بمقدار القيمة الاسمية لتلك الأسهم وبإتباع الإجراءات المقرر لذلك. 
ويجوز للشركة شراء بعض أسهمها لتوزيعها على العاملين بها كجزء من نصيبهم في الأرباح. 
مادة 64: على مجلس الإدارة أن يعد عن كل سنة مالية ـ في موعد يسمح بعقد الجمعية العامة للمساهمين خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ انتهائها ـ القوائم المالية للشركة وتقريراً عن نشاطها خلال السنة المالية وعن مركزها المالي في ختام السنة ذاتها. 
(المادة الثانية)
تضاف إلى المادة 40 من قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة المشار إليه، فقرة جديدة، نصها الآتي: 
" ويجوز أن ينص نظام الشركة على أن يكون للجمعية العامة الحق في توزيع كل أو بعض الأرباح التي تكشف عنها القوائم المالية الدورية التي تعدها الشركة على أن يكون مرفقاً بها تقرير عنها من مراقب الحسابات ". 
(المادة الثالثة)
تستبدل كلمة " الإخطار " بعبارة " طلب الترخيص " الواردة بالفقرة الأولى من المادة 14 وتستبدل بعبارة " إلا لأسباب توافق عليها اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة 18" الواردة في البند (ب) من المادة 68، عبارة " إلا لأسباب توافق عليها الجهة الإدارية المختصة"، كما يستبدل بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 158، النص الآتي: 
" ويقدم الطلب إلى وزير الاقتصاد وتشكل بقرار منه لجنة للنظر في الطلب يشترك في عضويتها مراقب من الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات ". 
(المادة الرابعة)
تلغى نصوص المواد 21 مكرراً و22 و23 و36 و92 وعبارة " إلا بموافقة اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة (18) من هذا القانون " من نص المادة 16 وعبارة " بعد موافقة اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة (18) " من نصي المادتين 130، 136 من قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة المشار إليه. 
(المادة الخامسة)
على وزير الاقتصاد إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 
(المادة السادسة)
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره. 
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها. 
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 20 رمضان سنة 1418هـ 
 (الموافق 18 يناير سنة 1998م)
حسني مبارك

----------

